# must you spritz your ribs



## lu1847 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wondering if you have to spay ribs (with water, applejuice,vineger etc.) if you are not basteing during the smoke?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 25, 2010)

you dont have to,  I rarely do.

I personally dont like opening up my smoker to often to mess with whats inside.  I may spritz, mop, or use a squeeze bottle well into the smoke after the smoker has had time to do its job, and the rub gets set.


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 25, 2010)

Try it both ways and see what works for you.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 25, 2010)

Like already said, you don't have to though I usually do.
Have started experimenting with a no spritz way of smoking, tried it on a chuckie which I would normally spritz hourly.
Every hour instead of spritzing I would simply turn the meat over, the bottom was much more moist since juices and moisture go with gravity so every time I flipped it the bottom became the top and the juices worked their way on down to the dryer part.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think ill hold of on misting this time and see how  they come out.  Last ones i did i didn't spray and they came out good so better not fix what aint broke.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 25, 2010)

No but I cook with a apple juice filld water pan . Remember if you are lookin you ain't cookin . The wrapping or use of foil takes the place of that . I know you see the Tv and the comp guys are doing this and that , but remember they are looking for six good bites not a whole rack to feed your family .


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 25, 2010)

I do spritz my ribs after about an hour and a half or so. Then every hour there after. Now like everyones here is saying you don't have to so. If you want to try them both ways and make your own mind up.


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2010)

As others have said, it is only what you and yours like that would matter.


----------



## ronp (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't spritz anymore.


----------



## pignit (Feb 26, 2010)

About the only thing I do spritz is ribs. I spritz them when I pull them to foil, and I spritz them when I take them out of the foil and put them back on the smoker. I never open the smoker just to spritz.... but if I have to open it up, I'll do a spray or 2. I've been spritzing my ribs with strawberry margarita mix lately and it's killer. I also spritz anything I'm going to foil. Just a little....


----------



## caveman (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to spritz but for the past year or so, I have found that if the temp is right & the rub is good, spritzing is not needed.  Another trick I just learned here in this very forum is wrapping in foil & letting them rest.  I used to just jump my ribs as soon as they were done.  Now I wait for them.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

thats an interesting one,  actually sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2010)

I spritz every time I do my ribs. But as you can see there isn't a right or wrong way to do it. Try it both ways and see what you like best.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 26, 2010)

I did ribs yesterday. Spritzed with 50/50 apple juice and buttershots schnapps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Very good indeed!! I spritzed maybe 3 times the entire cook. Left a very nice bark with great flavor.


----------



## lu1847 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I held off on spritzing this time but i think i may try it next time just to try and see what i like best, (strawberry margarita mix sounds killer) like many said It's all about what you like.  I just wanted to see what most people like.


----------

